# Tbg central zone hunt



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Nov 8, 2011)

Its coming up soon so yall make plans. Dec.2,3,4.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 8, 2011)

Good times and even better food! Also it seems like the game population is up some this year I've seen several deer and pigs earlier this year there.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 8, 2011)

Already started packin up some things.....


----------



## dpoole (Nov 8, 2011)

plan on being there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 8, 2011)

am saying my prayers we can make it....fingers crossed too!!!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 8, 2011)

Is this members only? and do you have to wear orange?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 8, 2011)

Its public land and archery only so no orange. Only requirements Are you like to eat and shoot bows and have fun


----------



## baldfish (Nov 8, 2011)

I am planning being there
Ill just be missing something


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish I could go to some of these get togethers! Maybe I will go to school in GA next year.


----------



## Lorren68 (Nov 8, 2011)

Where is the hunt taking place?


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 8, 2011)

I am gonna try to make this one


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Nov 8, 2011)

Where will this hunt take place?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2011)

Oconee WMA.


----------



## SOS (Nov 8, 2011)

Count me in!  Life has overwhelmed me this year - will good to see this bunch.

Skunkhound - membership not required, but I would encourage you to support TBG.  Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 10, 2011)

I might be able to make it. I'll definately be joining TBG, as I plan on making the off season shoots a regular thing


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Nov 10, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Oconee WMA.



What type of camping is allowed?


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 10, 2011)

primitive camping and we usually have a large community fire...sit around and tell stories and socialize. Sat we usually throw everybody's groceries together for a fantastic supper!!!!great dutch oven cooking being done!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Nov 10, 2011)

i would like to go ,but i dont have any stories to tell


----------



## T.P. (Nov 11, 2011)

whossbows said:


> i would like to go ,but i dont have any stories to tell



The best stories are made up on the spot..


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be there Sat and Sunday, have to fight poverty on Friday night.
Dan


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm planning on being there. Look forward to meeting everyone in person.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 11, 2011)

I will try to be there . where is camp? Is this a bowhunt only area all season? Would like to meet everyone as well.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 11, 2011)

any facilities? bath house,water, cleaning station etc. ?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 11, 2011)

Blueridge said:


> I will try to be there . where is camp? Is this a bowhunt only area all season? Would like to meet everyone as well.


The WMA is Archery Only 
at the the of the hunt. There are a couple of quota,
(firearm), and one ML hunt earlier in the year.

Attached a map of the property, and a sat map I have not
finished. I will come up with some directions in a few days.

Very important: We need a supper menu for Saturday evening.  Last years worked out right good.

NOTE: This was last year's menu.
_Jake Allen: 
Stew; Venison, Potatoes, Green Beans, Carrotts, Onions
Garbage Bags, Table
~~
TNGIRL
Cole Slaw
Corn
Marinated Green Bean Salad
Peach Cobbler
~~
Jayin J:
Smoked Picnic Hams
~~
Baldfish
Dutch Oven Baked Chicken
~~
Dennis
Brunswick Stew
~~
DPoole
Possum had a premature death, before it could
be "humanely dispatched"
No Possum & taters
~~
Oconee Dan
Venison Chili
~~
Pine Nut
Oyster Stew
~~
SOS
Brats and Sauerkraut
~~
Necedah
Apple Pie
~~
choctawlb
Corned Venison and Cabbage
Blueberry Cobbler
~~
fishhunter (T Smith)
gourmet Venison Jerky
~~
Donal
BBQ Bread
Green Salad Fixin_


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 11, 2011)

I can bring a pulled pork shoulder and some buns. I've got a large table I can bring as well.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 11, 2011)

Dutch Oven Venison Chili, plastic bowls, spoons and paper towels....might add more to this list later....


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I plan on asking for Friday off, I will definetly bring some food might even talk the wife and kids into going. Would like to do something in the dutch oven any ideas?


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Nov 11, 2011)

*Facilities*

How primitive is the camp ground?


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 12, 2011)

Salt H2O Scout said:


> How primitive is the camp ground?



take a long hot shower before you go....it'll be the only one you have 'til you get back home.  as for toilet facilities, plenty of trees, and may need to bring a shovel.


----------



## doofus (Nov 12, 2011)

wish i could make it but i'll be down in Apexes neck of the woods that week..don't worry bout not havin any stories to tell...there'll be plenty to go around...just wear your tallest boots...


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2011)

I can do another chicken and a thing of cornbread


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 13, 2011)

It's looking good for me. My ex will watch the dogs, and my daughter's going with her mom that weekend. Just gotta think of something good to make.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken stew.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 14, 2011)

Brunswick stew for me


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 14, 2011)

Salt.....primitive is what it says. Yep trees and bushes....don't touch the white paper in the woods is what I've been told by experts!!! LOL!!!! bring lots of wipes for a "bath" but honestly after the first day we all have the same aroma!!! Mostly wood smoke!!!!! We have a blast!!!!!:trampoline: Bring your own food, we share tho cause someone usually makes "Langiappe" a little extra in their dutch ovens.....the great smells of all the different dishes is fantastic!!!!! We usually go around to the campsites with an empty dish and a spoon....just incase!!!! Somewhere in all this we try to hunt a little...but hunting is definitely lower totem pole. The friends you make here are keepers!!!!! Plan on it being COLD and never know about rain so be prepared. Hatchetbow Dan will probably work on a bow, others work on arrows, whittle, check out Oconee Dan's cool knives, tell stories..... course we always start stump shooting or target shooting or those cool discs we get to shoot at in the air!!!!!!! only thing I need to pass on to you is....air horns are not permitted....it's the law I believe!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 14, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> only thing I need to pass on to you is....air horns are not permitted....it's the law I believe!



:nono:


----------



## doofus (Nov 14, 2011)

ya'll are really makin it hard on ol doofus here...i been hauntin this site fer yrs and feel like i know most of you already i'd really like to come on thisn to meet you folks but i'm already committed down south...


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 15, 2011)

the word is there are more hogs than trees there right now. The locals are paying trappers right now. Yards are being torn up... 

Shoot if we advertise we might get paid to be shooting hogs.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 15, 2011)

I would personally LOVELOVE to shoot a hog there so......:trampoline::worm:


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll bring venison chili.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Dennis (Nov 22, 2011)

Im going down there this weekend to do a little hunting and scouting anybody want to join in?


----------



## tracker (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with Doofus, Ya'll are making it hard on me too. I read a lot on this forum but don't post much. I hunt in Hancock county not too far from Oconee, I might come by one day during the day and see how you have done. 

Danny


----------



## Dennis (Nov 23, 2011)

On some of our hunts we may not kill much but nobody has as much fun or eats as good as we do


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll be there some time Friday


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 23, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> :nono:





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'll be there some time Friday



See....we just let anybody come!!!!!!

Danny, come by and sit a spell, eat some fine food and swap stories with us!!!!!:jump:
Looking forward to this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 23, 2011)

Would love to join y'all, but mama's gotta work and I will be spending the next weekend with my brother and pops.  Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 23, 2011)

Well it's official, I'm going! I can't wait for the chance to hunt hogs, and more important, the chance to meet more great bowhunters.
 Still not sure what I'm bringing for dinner, but I'll think of something.
 See ya there!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Nov 25, 2011)

We will be heading down thursday morning.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Nov 25, 2011)

Ill be there friday with DPoole andPE PAW Barry.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 26, 2011)

Bring plenty of squirrel arrows there everywhere


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 28, 2011)

This weekend......


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2011)

Did a little hunting and scouting this last weekend. The deer are in the thick pines and the squirrels are everywhere. Hope to see everybody there this weekend


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update Dennis....will do!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 28, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Bring plenty of squirrel arrows there everywhere



I used all mine on dillo's  will have to borrow some from the members on here....


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 28, 2011)

Wish I could make this hunt, gotta go to Alabama on friday to work for the day so that counts me out.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 29, 2011)

Loaded up the Conestoga wagon and will be headed that way in the morning with my good friends Doug Bell and Richard Foster. Look out folks, geezers rule. Will be bringing as much firewood as I can get on the trailer and on top of all the other stuff.

On the way down gotta stop and pick up something to prepare for Satdee nite but don't know just what it is going to be yet.

Looking forward to seeing all that make this event. I missed it last year and regretted it ever since, and to tell the truth, I don't care if I kill anything or not. I'm slap burnt out trying to get a bow shot on a deer this year. Just really looking forward to the fellowship, campfire, and of course, the fine vittles.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking forward to Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 30, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Looking forward to Friday!!!!!!!




X2!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 30, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Looking forward to seeing all that make this event. I missed it last year and regretted it ever since, and to tell the truth, I don't care if I kill anything or not.  Just really looking forward to the fellowship, campfire, and of course, the fine vittles.



You missed the year before as well


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 30, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Looking forward to Friday!!!!!!!



Oh no!


----------



## Gordief (Nov 30, 2011)

john..john..john..    :nono:


----------



## Clipper (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like I will be able to make it.  Should be there tomorrow but will  have to miss the Sat. nite feast, much to my dismay.  I haven't seen a deer in a month and I've hunted hard, so I'm hoping my luck will change.  A young hog wouldn't hurt my feelings either.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 30, 2011)

Should be some pork on the grill around there somewhere


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 30, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Oh no!



:swords:


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 1, 2011)

Arrgh! I ain't gonna be able to make the trip.
Duty calls for me, and that duty will be on Long Island,
yes, New York city, this weekend. A huge project I have
been working on for several years, and the installation of the main
Signs for the hospital is happening Saturday and Sunday.
Union crews, yankee attitudes and the chance this whole thing
could come apart and important pieces wind up in the 
Atlantic Ocean. Can't send anybody else as these folks would
eat them alive. Likely they may eat me alive too, but that is the
breaks.

Hate it ya'll. Hope you kill a few tasty animals, and have
a blast.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 1, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Arrgh! I ain't gonna be able to make the trip.
> Duty calls for me, and that duty will be on Long Island,
> yes, New York city, this weekend. A huge project I have
> been working on for several years, and the installation of the main
> ...



That stinks!

What about the girl with the funny looking hat, she still going?

Loaded up and ready to leave in the morning. One small stop at the beer store.


----------



## RPM (Dec 1, 2011)

Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Loaded up and ready to leave in the morning. One small stop at the beer store.



I think I've heard something similar to this before. But it didn't quite work out that way...


----------



## SOS (Dec 1, 2011)

Won't be there until Saturday...but bringing food, scotch and cigars.  Oh, yeah...a bow, judos and flu-flus.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 1, 2011)

We're gonna miss you Jeff.  
I am sure you will make your trip to yankeetown pay off.
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Clipper (Dec 3, 2011)

*Oconee Report*

Had to come home today.  All seem to be having a good time.  Many shots taken at cans and bottles in camp and much visiting and talking going on.  Not sure how much hunting is taking place but that's ok.  

I enjoyed sharing the fire with Al and his group Thursday night.  Also hunted with Hatchetbow Dan yesterday afternoon.  He put me on a beautiful spot that turned out to have a sweetgum tree coated with mud up to knee high which made me hopeful for a hog.  I think the rabbit hunters ran him off his stand this morning.

I had to dodge squirrels right before I got to camp Thursday, so I decided to scout that area since squirrels mean acorns and acorns mean deer.  I found acorns and hung my stand right about dark Thursday night.  Got there at first light Friday morning and managed to get up the tree without getting too sweaty.  About 8:30 I had laid my bow on my lap and had both hands in my pockets around hand warmers and guess what?  Three does pop over the hill and are just out of bow range headed by me at a good walk.  Of course they see me trying to get an arrow nocked and get real cautious.  At least one off them is eyeballing me at all times and I don't get a shot.  I guess my dad was right when he used to say "There's no such thing as good luck and bad luck; it's good management and bad management."  Anyway, it was fun finally getting to see deer close as I have had a month long dry spell.  I didn't hear of anyone else seeing deer, but the squirrels were plentiful. 

This was my first TBG hunt and I enjoyed the fellowship and comradery.  I especially enjoyed seeing all the beautiful long bows the guys had.  Makes me want to go out and buy another bow.  

Thanks to Al for helping set up my tent and Hatchetbow Dan for taking me hunting.  The nights were cold and the days were beautiful.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 4, 2011)

Lots of fun, as usual!  We missed some of you that couldn't make it.
Not much hunting going on, mainly lie telling around the campfire.









Here's most of the folks that made it




And somebody invented a new game, I think it was Al.  He put a toilet seat out across the field about 130yds away.  We launched arrows at the sky and tried to make a hole in one.  Some close ones but no one can claim the name "crap shooter".  The longer we tried, the better our collective crap shooting groups got!


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks to every who made the gathering [ HUNT] . Shore hsd a good time.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2011)

I sure am glad I got to make this event this year because I know I missed a great one last year. This one was a lot of fun despite no kills by anyone. I think the consensus is that most who attended were just about worn out from hunting hard prior to it and just wanted to fellowship and eat. If graded on that alone it was a tremendous success.
I sure enjoyed seeing everyone and meeting a few more I had not ever met in person. I am a blessed man to know each and everyone of them.

I had the pleasure of making the trip and camping with Doug Bell and Richard Foster. We got there Noonish on Wednesday and were quite content just to set up camp, build a fire, and enjoy a good supper that evening. We did hunt some Thursday, Friday, and Saturday but never placed a stand and were never gone from camp for too long. The large field was perfect for one of my favorite activities which is shooting arrows as high into the air as my bow will put them and watching them come to earth 150+/- yards away. The evening sun made the chartreuse fletchings on my arrows very visible and I just couldn't get enough it. Thus the toilet seat chair shot was born.

With this post I will share a few of the pic's I took with more to come in subsequent posts. Here we have Doug and Richard with their self bows making some of the sky shots followed by the toilet chair which required frost removal for every morning except Saturday and Sunday. A few more of us geezers trying to keep the chill at bay Thursday morning.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2011)

A view of the camp field from our camp on a frosty morning followed by a lone grave I found in the woods. Sure makes you reflect on things when you come across something like that.

The scenery at this WMA is beautiful and varied with huge outcroppings of rocks throughout most of it. I managed to get off two shots at a squirrel as I was standing above him on one huge rock and he was slightly below me on another one at 15 yards. I knew my arrows were in jeopardy with the shots but had to shoot anyway. I missed both times, just barely, but managed to find both arrows after they skipped off the rock and into the thick bottom below.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 4, 2011)

Right pretty place Al... I bet them rocks will make a mess of a good arrow! Glad you were able to find them!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2011)

On Friday the crowd grew larger and more got into trying to get a hole in one, or even a hole in a couple of dozen tries. Even Stanley Anderson and RRuss Hider with the Appling Archers dropped in for a visit and were up to the challenge. Stanley took top honors on Friday by coming the closest with a shot than landed less than 2 feet from the seat. He said it was because he was wearing his Robin Hood hat that Russ had found and bought for him in some out of the way place.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2011)

My last two pic's are of Ta-ton-ka Chips getting his tent heater ready and baldfish stalking through a dried up duck pond.

John (Ta-ton-ka) brought his girlfriend a long for her first ever camping/hunting trip and he was trying to impress her with his camping expertise by readying the heater but I don't think she was impressed with the giant fireball he created. She was great sport and took a lot of ribbing but I'm not real sure she will ever go camping in December again. Maybe we will get to see her at a shoot/hunt in September and see how she deals with the bugs.

Thank you Hatchet bow Dan for hosting this great event!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2011)

A short video of a little competitive shooting initiated by Stanley.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like a great time and a bit warmer than up here too!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 4, 2011)

Hate I missed this one. I was packed and ready to leave when Nolan got out of school on Friday. I'm doing a construction project at my house and decided to finish the part I was working on and was gonna leave Sat am but the 14 hour workday Friday had me wore out and I chose to stay home...


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like there was some fine fine folks having a blast!!!!! The grave stone find was cool Al.......just down the road from the camp I found 2 separate gravesites myself in the past.
I just gotta shoot at the potty seat too!!!!!!
We sure wished we could have made it, but I found out Debbie is shorter than me!!!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Dec 5, 2011)

well folks  lets start planning on doing it again next year had a great time as always!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 5, 2011)

Fine time, fine time!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 5, 2011)

As always it was one of the best weekends of the year. Can't wait till next year


----------



## Necedah (Dec 5, 2011)

Oconee is really a fine campsite. Don't miss this gathering next year. Fellowship, fun and food. what a blast.

Dave


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 5, 2011)

I hated to miss it. A commitment I couldn't get out of came up on Saturday and got sick early sunday morning.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 5, 2011)

Almost didnt go, but Im glad I did.  Had a great time, and put some names and faces together. thanks to all there for your hospitality,  ( they fed me:yummy and thanks for making me feel welcome. looking foreward to next year. maybe Ill actually hunt some!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 5, 2011)

Man I hate I had to miss this hunt, I really enjoyed the video.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures all; 

Good times.


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 6, 2011)

It was a great experience. Can't wait for the next event.


----------



## doofus (Dec 7, 2011)

i'm clad everyone had such a good time wish i could have been there...


----------



## snakekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to miss the fun Miss Bobbie and myself were in Illinois trying to kill a giant at the Illinois connection but never saw the big one  we look foward to seeing everyone in Feb. at central zone shoot.


----------

